# Makita BO3710 Finishing Sander



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the Makita 1/4 and 1/2 sheet. They are great. If you have to do a lot of sanding in one shot wear some padded gloves, trade hands and take breaks. I gave myself tendonitis in my wrist that was painful and expensive to treat.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bert nice job, good review and congrats on another sander. I'm sure you love sanding just like the rest of us…LOL I have there 1/2 sheet sander while it is heavy it serves it's purpose when needed. Enjoy!


----------



## Hammertime23 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I own a Makita 1/4 sheet and a Makita 5" Orbital disk sander. I run both more then I wish, they hold up well. I have been debating the 1/3 or the 1/2, the big price difference leans me towards the 1/3.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been using this sander each day for two weeks now. 
1/3 sheet is the perfect size for me.


----------

